# OMG Lady went to be spayed and now she's lame!



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

We dropped the girls off for their spay this morning, and everything was fine. I just got a call from the vet and they asked if Lady was lame when we dropped her off! I said no way! They said the DR was in surgery and he would call me. Then they called back like 5 mins later and said she can't put weight on her back right leg! They had her in the run all day, and now shes hurt. The vet is taking x-rays and will call me back. I don't know what to do!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Uhm, something is really wrong with that. I'd be one pissed pitty parent.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Uhm, something is really wrong with that. I'd be one pissed pitty parent.


I'm freaking out, this is so stressful. I was worried before I got bad news, now I want to throw up :-(


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its okay to be mad but wait for the Xrays to come back...if its the Vets fault they SHOULD and most likely will treat whatever happen for free. Sometimes it happens just like people getting sick at the hospital.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oooo I'd be upset... Have you went to visit her yet? I don't understand how this could have happened under the supervision of a liscensed veterinary staff. Are they charging you for the Xrays? Why would they call to ask if she was lame before you dropped her off? Didn't they walk the dog to the back?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh i'd be @ the vet right now waiting. They should have taken notice if she started to not put weight on her leg. I'm hoping its nothing serious and that she just felt a little weid after waking up... please keep us updated!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

waait a minute... i just thought about this...why would they be doing an xray? Do they think it's broken? You can't see nerve/muscle issues with an xray.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that is BS. im so sorry to hear this, but be strong and dont take sh** from them. make them do what right and stand your ground.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

... Sigh... Another spay/nueter nightmare. I swear I hear more gone wrong than gone right. I'll be praying for the little lady I hope she's ok... If she's not ill help you run the vet outta town! String um up... Way up.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I just got back from visiting her, and I brought her some food. She is really really lame, and scared and shaking, and has peed herself from fear a few times I think. 

Here's what they say happened:
She was in an outdoor run, and when they went to get her she was lame, they have kind of suggested she was already lame and I didn't tell them, but the woman who checked us in agrees with me that she was fine.

I went and looked her over, and she has a scrape on her chin, and marks on her knee. I have 2 theories:

1. They put her in a run with another dog or dogs, and they grabbed her leg, the scratches could be bite or scrape marks.

2. They had her in stacking kennels, and thought she was more agile than she is, and she fell out and got her leg caught, hung there, and then fell and smacked her face. 

either way, i think I need a new vet. This vet was highly recommended, but I brought a healthy pup to be spayed, and she is really really hurt. She was shaking from pain and fear. they didn't even carry her out to the visiting room, they made her hobble out. There is one staff lady who really cares, and she carried her back in after our visit, but the others don't seem to care. When we got there, no one even greeted us, we stood there forever before we realized we needed to sign in even though we weren't seeing a dr. I'm just sick with worry right now.

The vet also told me my pug should have an operation to widen her nostrils. SHe has seem every vet at my old practice in NY, and they never said she had any problems, she breathes fine, and is very athletic. I think this place is bad news.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Widen her nostrils?! Is this a plastic surgery vet?! Omg I woulda whopped everyones ass in that office except that one!!! So what did they offer you for treatment/compensation for your injured dog?! I'm pissed for you... Stark raving mad actually!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

If she was already lame... Where did the scratches come from?! Ask them
That one then gut stab those bastards!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> If she was already lame... Where did the scratches come from?! Ask them
> *That one then gut stab those bastards!*


I must agree, a good shanking is in order.. oke: :stick:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> If she was already lame... Where did the scratches come from?! Ask them
> That one then gut stab those bastards!


The vet said they looked old, everyone look at the pics I posted like 2 days ago, did Lady have a bruise on her face? NO! I check them over every day for fleas and ticks, she did not have scratches on her knee, I think they might have been banking on the average level of neglect they see pits get, not knowing my dog is a member of the family not a lawn ornament that no one ever goes near.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Widen her nostrils?! Is this a plastic surgery vet?! Omg I woulda whopped everyones ass in that office except that one!!! So what did they offer you for treatment/compensation for your injured dog?! I'm pissed for you... Stark raving mad actually!


They are treating her for free, but I'm worried they caused a long-term injury. The vet was not available to speak with me tonight, as he had gone home, and the night vet wasn't up on what had happened, so I will see tomorrow. My friend says she worries she got bitten by a black widow, and had a severe reaction, I looked her over carefully and could not find a bite, but it could be really small.

They tested her for Lyme, and x-rayed to rule out bone damage, they did some test to make sure the ligaments were ok, and she seems fine. i'm hoping its a bad pull or sprain.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd show up with a lawyer tomorrow or atleast a guy in a suit that pretends he's your lawyer lmfao!!! Seriously though they owe you more than free treatment. There treatment is obviously worth nothing of course it's free... I'd ask for the dough and I'd threaten a lawsuit AND I'd bring them those pictures to prove her injuries were sustained on there premises AND I'd kick the vet in the nuts while running at full speed.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm bad with confrontation, i'm just hoping she makes a full recovery. If she doesn't i think one of my co workers might burn the place down lol. She wouldn't really, but she was pretty upset.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

And to top it all off, she isn't even spayed. this happened before the surgery, so she never had it.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a bunch of bullsh*t!! I can't believe they are seriously trying to say the scrapes were old. What I think happen is they were either not keeping check on the dogs in the kennel area, they put her in another kennel with another dog, or someone handling her roughly!.. I wouldn't care if they were doing treatment for free i'd be shouting from the rooftop that that vet sucks!.... I hope your girl makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

this is awful. i absolutely love my vet. when i got my husky the vet techs were very rough with him and i swear it messed him up really bad after that. i switched vets and it got better but he is still very unsure around strangers. they would take his leash from me and drag him to the back and he would scream when they tried to pick him up and they would throw a fit and make me pick him up and then carry him to the back again and then they'd be like "dont you have a muzzle for him he needs serious obedience training" and i'd say... dont YOU have a muzzle? my work place has muzzles for problem dogs, and my dog doesn't cause ME any problems so no, i don't have a muzzle. definitely find a new vet, and i REALLY REALLY REALLY hope lady is okay. if not, i hope that vet/the vet techs get what's coming to them... something... horribly awful. and it will probably come to them from dan.... lolz.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm down! Post there name and address for all to see so weknow never to go there!!! I changed from my old vet to my new vet and they are incredible! I would ask them if there kennel area is under survelance (sp) and/or if the dogs are supervised at all tmes! I'd run up in there and tell them you've been snorting coke and lifting weights ALL DAY and you are ready for them!! Start with a head butt (always) then several kicks... Round house, foot sweep, drop kick... After everyone is stunned you proceed to punch them in there faces. THEN you burn that mother down... If anyoneasks iteas an electrical fire, sparks shooting from the walls everything... That should work...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I adore our vet! They love pits, and one of the vet techs actually has a pit so she always says she's "had her pit fix" after we've taken one of the boys in.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'm down! Post there name and address for all to see so weknow never to go there!!! I changed from my old vet to my new vet and they are incredible! I would ask them if there kennel area is under survelance (sp) and/or if the dogs are supervised at all tmes!* I'd run up in there and tell them you've been snorting coke and lifting weights ALL DAY and you are ready for them!! Start with a head butt (always) then several kicks... Round house, foot sweep, drop kick... After everyone is stunned you proceed to punch them in there faces. THEN you burn that mother down... If anyoneasks iteas an electrical fire, sparks shooting from the walls everything... That should work...*


 YEAH! What he said... lol....u are so silly.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry Floor Candy that this happened to you and Lady! 

I hope Lady feels better and recovers soon!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

First you should take her to an another vet to document what happened. In case some legal issues come up this would be important. Also make sure to file a complaint with the state veterinary medical board. 

Hopefully this is not serious and she will make a quick recovery.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'd run up in there and tell them you've been snorting coke and lifting weights ALL DAY and you are ready for them!! Start with a head butt (always) then several kicks... Round house, foot sweep, drop kick... After everyone is stunned you proceed to punch them in there faces. THEN you burn that mother down... If anyoneasks iteas an electrical fire, sparks shooting from the walls everything... That should work...


if anything i think they should get their legs broken too! and spit their faces on the concrete! OH MY BAD THAT HAPPENED BEFORE I SHOWED UP!:snap:

What a bunch of horse shit. I wanted to go off on a receptionist at my vets office cuz shes the new one and is really rude, I don't know what I would have done if someone hurt my boy! I'm with Dan on that, you can show proof that she was fine and at least MENTION the word lawsuit. People are so uptight these days they'll kiss your ass forever!

But on another note FC, I really hope she gets better soon. Please update us whenever you find ANYTHING out im sorry that this had to happen to you and your girl


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> And to top it all off, she isn't even spayed. this happened before the surgery, so she never had it.


maybe this is a sign to not spay...


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Leon said:


> First you should take her to an another vet to document what happened. In case some legal issues come up this would be important. Also make sure to file a complaint with the state veterinary medical board.
> 
> Hopefully this is not serious and she will make a quick recovery.


I agree whole heartedly with Leon. If that doesn't work, I agree with Dan and Staffy. Eff that place. Definitely take her to another vet. Bring in pictures that you took just two days ago, and mention the word lawsuit. Guaranteed it works. I'm so sorry. I really hope that this isn't serious. Keep us updated FC. Take care and love Lady for us!!! ♥


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I spoke with the vet, and they said that she hyper-extended the knee, and pulled the tendon that holds the patella in place. He went on about growth plates as well. He is splinting the leg, and wants her on crate rest for 14 days. He said if it doesn't heal he will put in a pin to hold the tendon in place. I guess her future in agility is out :-(

We can go pick her up at 330, and they will give me more info then. He said he felt awful, and he will do right by me whatever it takes.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> We can go pick her up at 330, and they will give me more info then. *He said he felt awful, and he will do right by me whatever it takes.*


Free checkups through out the life of the dog would be good place to start.

Sorry to hear that, lets just hope that it heals fully and she can get back to her usual self. And don't worry about agility, dogs are rugged little things, once she is fully healed, she should be good.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Free checkups through out the life of the dog would be good place to start.
> 
> Sorry to hear that, lets just hope that it heals fully and she can get back to her usual self. And don't worry about agility, dogs are rugged little things, once she is fully healed, she should be good.


no kidding! chinos paw was fractured and new x rays show NOTHIN!! NADA!! It's been a long week and a half in his crate, but the more I take him for brief walks the more i see improvement. keep ya head up girl lady will be ok


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I wouldn't want that vets office to touch my pets again .... Not even a gold fish. Do goldfish go to vet or just get flushed?


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I wouldn't want that vets office to touch my pets again


If this a recommended vet, this was probably a freak accident, so i wouldn't judge the vet too harshly, sometimes s**t happens, but since this is their fault, i expect Lady to be fully compensated for her current visit, and certain future visits.



dan'sgrizz said:


> .... Not even a gold fish. Do goldfish go to vet or just get flushed?


Neither, you treat them with some cat digestive juices...my cat is very helpful, she wouldn't mind letting a gold fish in her tummy to swim around a bit...once its done, i just scoop the fish from the litter.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't care about future visits or anything, I just want her to be well, and if she turns out fine, I may continue to use this vet, as some very well respected breeders had told me he's the best, and when an EB breeder takes their dogs there, that's a great testimonial, plus everyone in the waiting area always has such great things to say, and there are A LOT of senior pets that I see there who have been patients their whole lives. I know accidents happen, and whoever caused this probably feels really bad, but fears for their job with the economy. If they do right by us, and Lady makes a smoothe recovery, I might call some vets further away and ask about vets in my area, and if they have good things to say I will stay. Yesterday was the worst, but I'm more calm now, and I think that vet techs don't make 100k a year, they are very often overworked and underpaid, so I'm sure this was just an accident. We'll see how I feel after I pick her up I guess, I'll be leaving soon to go get them.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You're a lot more understanding than I am.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> You're a lot more understanding than I am.


for real. i think a lot of us on here would have lost it with the vet. but u know what, they wouldnt have that reputation for nothin. let us know how shes doin!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i hope she makes a speedy recovery AND can still do her agility thang  i want to do agility with rudi (in the far future O_O) it looks like alot of fun, she should definitely be able to do it . i hope. poor girl, give her kisses from everyone!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

oh I would be pissed! Accident or no accident that should have never happened. Vet offices are suppose to keep the dogs well contained in a safe enviroment. The runs should be clean of anything that they could fall off of or get hurt on. Me and that vet would have words......................


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm frightened to make a big deal before she recovers. If I start throwing accusations and threatening them with legal action or reporting them to the state vet board, they might stop treating Lady for free, and if she needs corrective surgery, I don't have the $4000 to put out, and then wait for a lawsuit to recover. It's sad, but because I care about my dog so much, they have me backed into a corner.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> maybe this is a sign to not spay...


no kidding, at least not with this vet. I would be pissed off to the extreme. If this much BS happened before surgery i dont think id want them actually operating on my dog, god knows what they could screw up in the process or afterwards when she is in need of extra special attention.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> I'm frightened to make a big deal before she recovers. If I start throwing accusations and threatening them with legal action or reporting them to the state vet board, they might stop treating Lady for free, and if she needs corrective surgery, I don't have the $4000 to put out, and then wait for a lawsuit to recover. It's sad, but because I care about my dog so much, they have me backed into a corner.


they do. and you know what, i would just play nice for now. Let them fix your girl, and if they cant continue to do so THEN make the scene. i mean. as horrible as it sounds, as soon as you go into legal action, it will just be harder and longer for you girl to get treated. Good luck keep us updated.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> they do. and you know what, i would just play nice for now. Let them fix your girl, and if they cant continue to do so THEN make the scene. i mean. as horrible as it sounds, as soon as you go into legal action, it will just be harder and longer for you girl to get treated. Good luck keep us updated.


That's my feeling, I called my neighbor's vet, and told them I live kind of far and don't drive, and did they think my vet was a good surgeon, (I did not explain the situation, just let them know it would be hard for me to get to another vet, shameless I know) and they told me that he is one of the best surgeons in the state, and they would love to have me come there, but if I can't manage it they understand, and think he is an excellent alternative.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I would still expect SOME sort of explanation. No one has even given you the courtesy of that! I am sure they are all apologetic yada yada...they should be especially if they may have ruined the chance of agility and future problems down the road. Make sure you have pictures and you have documented and dated EVERYTHING!!!! If some time down the road he goes back on his word you won't be caught with your pants down. Sure he may be one of the best surgeons in the state, but your dog wouldn't need a surgeon if one of his staff didn't F*%k up your pup in the first place.

I hope lady recovers and does not need the pin, I am sure you are exhausted from all the trauma, and I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

It could be that when they have the dog in surgery they string it up on its back with its leg tried to a brace to keep its legs apart. Maybe she dislocated her hip when they strung her up. I would DEFEINATELY get an x-ray to check the hips and if she doesnt improve SOON get a second opinion. They know what happened - they just aren't talking. Keep us posted


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> It could be that when they have the dog in surgery they string it up on its back with its leg tried to a brace to keep its legs apart. Maybe she dislocated her hip when they strung her up. I would DEFEINATELY get an x-ray to check the hips and if she doesnt improve SOON get a second opinion. They know what happened - they just aren't talking. Keep us posted


She never had the surgery, and she's had 2 rounds of xrays, they found a tendon tear. I have a recheck on friday


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> She never had the surgery, and she's had 2 rounds of xrays, they found a tendon tear. I have a recheck on friday


Make sure you document everything with exact details. Take plenty of pictures, or even a video for evidence or just your records.

Lets hope she makes a full recovery, and i am confident she will.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats good that is nothing permanant. one of ours had a torn ACL but is recovering nicely without surgery. The hardest part was stopping her from running around. If they suggest surgery get a second opinion - we did. It was expensive and they couldn't gaurentee the outcome so we opted for rest and anti inflamatories. And Ms Diva is back to her bouncy self.


----------

